# σκαλιέρα = (ναυτ.) ratlines | (βιβλιοθήκης) side unit | display stand



## nickel (Jul 17, 2010)

Μια και κάναμε σκάλα στις σκάλες (σκαλιέτα και σκαλέτα), βοηθήστε να συμπληρώσουμε και τις *σκαλιέρες*.

Στο ΛΝΕΓ και το ΛΚΝ έχουμε τη σχοινένια σκάλα, που όμως είναι κάτι πιο εξειδικευμένο από *rope ladder*:
*σκαλιέρα (η)* {δύσχρ. σκαλιερών} (λαϊκ.) ΝΑΥΤ. η σχοινένια σκάλα που χρησιμοποιούν στα πλοία, καθώς και καθένα από τα μικρά σχοινιά που δένονται οριζόντια στα ξάρτια σχηματίζοντας σχοινένια σκαλοπατάκια: _«Πάνω στις σκαλιέρες σε σειρά δώδεκα σειρήνες κρεμασμένες»_ (Ν. Καββαδίας). [ETYM. < σκάλα + παραγ. επίθημα -ιέρα].

*σκαλιέρα η *: 1. τα κάθετα τμήματα συναρμολογούμενων επίπλων, που έχουν εγκοπές για την υποδοχή των οριζόντιων τμημάτων. 2. (ναυτ.) ειδική σκάλα από σχοινί που χρησιμοποιείται στα καράβια. [σκαλ(ί) -ιέρα] ​
Είναι αυτό που βρήκα στο μικρό ελληνικό γλωσσάρι του Ναυτότοπου και που στα αγγλικά λέγεται *ratlines* και προφέρεται [ράτλινς].





Ratlines, pronounced "rattlin's", are lengths of thin line tied between the shrouds of a sailing ship to form a ladder. They are found almost invariably on square rigged ships whose crews must go aloft to stow the square sails, but may also be present on larger fore-and-aft rigged vessels in order to make repairs or conduct a lookout from a higher position.​

Στο ΛΚΝ έχουμε και την πιο γνωστή _*σκαλιέρα*_, για την οποία δεν ξέρω κάποιον ακριβέστερο όρο από το *side unit*. Ξέρω επίσης ότι *σκαλιέρες* λένε και κάποια πλαίσια με ράφια που χρησιμοποιούν για την έκθεση βιβλίων κ.λπ., κάποιο είδος *display stand* δηλαδή, αλλά θέλει έρευνα για να ανακαλύψουμε ακριβείς αντιστοιχίες.

Αν ξέρετε κάτι πιο εξειδικευμένο, με χαρά θα αλλάξω τις γενικολογίες του τίτλου.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 17, 2010)

Εγώ θα το πάω ανάποδα, πιάνοντας το _ratline_: 
*ratlines* = βαθμίδες, κν. σκαλιέρες
*ratline / ratlin / ratling / ratline stuff / ratling stuff* = βαθμιδόσχοινο, κν. σχοινί για σκαλιέρες [ΣτΖ: Ο παράλληλος τύπος _ratling_ είναι παλαιότερος, όπως και ο _radelyng_, όλοι αγνώστου ετύμου.]
*ratline seizing* = επίδεσμοι βαθμίδων, κν. λιγαδούρες για σκαλιέρες
*ratle down / rattle down* = βαθμιδώ, κατασκευάζω βαθμίδες (σκαλιέρες)
*ratling down / rattling down* = βαθμίδωση, κατασκευή βαθμίδων (σκαλιερών)

Από το _A Dictionary of Old Sea Terms_:
*Ratlines* (pronounced "ratlins" or "rattlings"), *rattling down*. The name is possibly derived from a supposed resemblance to rats' tails. Small lines crossing the shrouds of a ship and forming the steps of ladders. Fixing these ratlines to the shrouds, which is done by a simple seizing and clove hitches, is called rattling down the rigging. When they are placed too closely together they constitute that which is called, in derision, a "lady's ladder".

Αυτό το τελευταίο το βρίσκω στο λεξικό μου λημματογραφημένο ως* ladies ladder*: επίτονοι (ξάρτια) των οποίων τα βαθμιδόσχοινα ευρίσκονται πλησιέστατα αλλήλων. Επίσης, στον Βοσταντζόγλου βρίσκουμε *σκαλιέρα* = σχοίνινη βαθμίς επιτόνου πλοίων [στο 379. ΚΛΙΜΑΞ] & σχοίνινη βαθμίς των επιτόνων [στο 395. ΣΧΟΙΝΙΑ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ].

ΥΓ Κάποια ορολογία σχετικά με ξύλινες σκάλες βρίσκεται εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=1583.


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2010)

Χα χα, η σκαλιέρα βρήκε το μουστερή της, αν και ομολογώ ότι περίμενα επίθεση με σκαλιέρες βιβλιοπωλείων.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 17, 2010)

Αν πάντως νόμιζες πως θα ξεμπέρδευες έτσι εύκολα με τη _σκαλιέρα_, πλανάσαι πλάνην οικτροτάτην...  Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, ο όρος _σκαλιέρα_ χρησιμοποιείται για οποιαδήποτε κατασκευή επιτρέπει την υποδοχή οριζόντιων κομματιών, όπως π.χ. βλέπουμε εδώ σε μεταλλικές βάσεις φούρνων επαγγελματικής εστίασης: http://www.grossmetal.gr/olis-accessories.html.


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2010)

Έχω ήδη κοιτάξει τα images της λέξης και φρίξει. Και μια και έπιασες την Olis, ιδού η σκαλιέρα που είχα δει εγώ εδώ: http://www.laskaridis.com.gr/olis/inox.htm


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Αν πάντως νόμιζες πως θα ξεμπέρδευες έτσι εύκολα με τη _σκαλιέρα_, πλανάσαι πλάνην οικτροτάτην...  Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, ο όρος _σκαλιέρα_ χρησιμοποιείται για οποιαδήποτε κατασκευή επιτρέπει την υποδοχή οριζόντιων κομματιών, όπως π.χ. βλέπουμε εδώ σε μεταλλικές βάσεις φούρνων επαγγελματικής εστίασης: http://www.grossmetal.gr/olis-accessories.html.


 
Ακριβώς, σχεδόν παντού.

Και για την προθήκη με βαθμίδες, όχι μόνο για βιβλία:


----------



## Zazula (Jul 17, 2010)

Για αυτό τής Olis αναρωτιέμαι μήπως η _σκαλιέρα_ αποδίδει το _rack_ (λ.χ. _griddle rack_). Τι λέτε;

Επίσης εδώ έχουμε και _πάγκο κοιλιακών σκαλιέρα_: http://www.esportmania.gr/newshop/catalog/product/view/id/16404/s/amila-ir-walker/category/56/.

Πάντως στα έπιπλα (βιβλιοθήκες κτό) τα κατακόρυφα τμήματα (πάνω στα οποία προσαρμόζονται τα ράφια) τα έχω συναντήσει και με τον όρο _ορθοστάτες_.


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2010)

Ορθοστάτες νομίζω ότι λέγονται όλα τα κατακόρυφα στηρίγματα, αλλά στη βιβλιοθήκη μου (ιδιοκατασκευή, με τις συμβουλές και υπό την επίβλεψη φίλου ξυλουργού), ο "τεχνικός μου σύμβουλος" τους βάφτισε σκαλιέρες, ίσως επειδή το σύνολο του θύμισε αυτήν εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2010)

Μια από τις βιβλιοθήκες μου, τεράστια, την έφτιαξα στην Αγγλία, με σχέδιο δικής μου έμπνευσης. Είχε πέντε κάθετες σκαλιέρες, σκάλες κανονικές όπως φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία, φτιαγμένες έτσι που να παρέχουν την απαραίτητη ευστάθεια. Όταν επιστρέφαμε πια στην Ελλάδα, είχα μείνει μόνος να παραδώσω τα πράγματα στους μεταφορείς, και προσπαθούσα να λύσω τη βιβλιοθήκη. Όμως οι βίδες δεν ξεβιδώνονταν με τίποτα! Και ήταν και πολλές. Κάπου στις δύο ή τρεις το πρωί, νομίζω, από το ραδιόφωνο που μου έκανε παρέα ανακοινώθηκε ο θάνατος του Πίτερ Σέλερς. Η φόρτιση, από το γεγονός ότι έφευγα, ότι δεν μπορούσα να ξεμοντάρω τις βιβλιοθήκες, ότι πέθανε ο Πίτερ Σέλερς, έφτασε στο κατακόρυφο και συνέχισα την προσπάθεια κλαίγοντας.

Ούτε με τα κλάματα κατάφερα τίποτα. Την άλλη μέρα ο σκελετός της βιβλιοθήκης μεταφέρθηκε με τις βίδες λασκαρισμένες και το τεράστιο πλαίσιο συμπιεσμένο (στο πρότυπο των extension arms, όπως στο βιντεάκι — παρακαλούνται οι ειδικοί να περιγράψουν και να ονοματίσουν τη μηχανική αρχή). Παρά την ταλαιπωρία, έφτιαξα άλλη μία τέτοια βιβλιοθήκη στην Αθήνα με το ίδιο σχέδιο. Εξακολουθούν να φιλοξενούν του κόσμου τα βιβλία στο υπόγειο. Και όταν θέλω να θυμηθώ ποια μέρα έφυγα από την Αγγλία, ρίχνω μια ματιά στο βιογραφικό του Πίτερ Σέλερς.


----------



## northaegean (Jul 17, 2010)

H ανεμοσκαλα σου ταιριαζει ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2011)

Επανέρχομαι στο αρχικό με την ερώτηση: Πώς λέγεται το (τρίγωνο ή τετράγωνο) διάστημα ανάμεσα στα δύο (σκοινένια συνήθως) σκαλοπάτια μιας σκαλιέρας ιστιοφόρου;


----------



## nickel (May 30, 2011)

Θα πρέπει να μου εξηγήσεις το «τρίγωνο» γιατί με κάνει να νομίζω ότι δεν έχω καταλάβει. Θέλεις ξεχωριστή λέξη που να σημαίνει «απόσταση βαθμίδων»;

Σε κανονική σκάλα θα έλεγα «ύψος μετόπης». Η μετόπη είναι το ρίχτι (riser), το κάθετο, σε σχέση με το οριζόντιο, το πάτημα ή πέλμα (tread).

Αλλά για σκαλιέρα ιστιοφόρου... απόσταση βαθμίδων.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2011)

Οι σκαλιέρες σχηματίζονται από πλαϊνά σκοινιά που γεφυρώνονται κατά διαστήματα με ξύλινες ή σκοίνινες βαθμίδες, σχηματίζοντας κάτι σαν επάλληλα τετράγωνα ή τραπέζια (ή τρίγωνα, πάνω πάνω). Κάτι αντίστοιχο με το μάτι ενός διχτυού. Αυτό εννοώ. Πώς λένε τα τραπέζια/τετράγωνα. Αν υπάρχει ονομασία. Αν. (Στον Παλάσκα πχ, δεν βρήκα)


----------

